# White Faded SG Special Halifax $775



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Not the best price but reasonable and the guitar has some mojo.

2009 Gibson SG Special (Faded white) | Guitars | City of Halifax | Kijiji


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

The seller of that guitar is a good friend of mine, but he's more of a bass player so he's selling to fund a vintage Mustang Bass he picked up. I'm pretty sure there is a bit of wiggle room in the price 

W.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

My SG price senses are askew since I picked up a mint 2014 SG Special last summer (since traded) for $550, but if I was looking for one this would be on my list. I'm kind of surprised it hasn't sold.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I have one (cannot remember the year) that I picked up at L&M for $399 with a Gibson hardshell case.


----------

